# Fake Faux News Spills it By Letting Mike Davis Speak For 6 Min 20 Seconds. Biden Authorized The Raid on Mar-a-Lago.



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

Mike Davis Discusses the Heavily Redacted Mar-a-Lago Affidavit on America Reports - YouTube




The Bidens are a Criminal Deviant Sick Crime Family Illegally occupying 
1600 Pennsylvania Ave.


----------

